# Mister Magpie's Walnut Wunderbar



## Oregon_Shooter (Feb 5, 2014)

I recently bought my first quality catty from Darren, aka Mister Magpie. I have had wrist rockets and cheap SS from your typical bulk stores when I was younger but never really got into them, mainly due to me not being very accurate with them. I have been toying with the idea of getting a catty that I knew if I wasn't hitting my target, then it had to be me. I have been doing research on the net and mostly on this forum as it is a wealth of knowledge for beginners like myself. So after watching tons of videos of the likes of Bill Hays, Treefork, Charles as well as a lot of others here. I felt I was ready to purchase my first nice catty, so I searched the classifieds here and saw Darren's Walnut Wunderbar and fell in love. After talking to my wife and explaining that I was gonna spend a good chunk of change on a beautiful catty she surprised me and said she would like to get it for me as an anniversary gift (can you say best wife ever). Darren was even kind enough to hold it for me for a few days so that my wife could get paid. After the sale Darren's customer service has exceeded my expectations as he tracked the item and contacted me to make sure that it arrived safely and that I was satisfied.

Darren is a very skilled craftsman and has exceptional customer service!!! Thank you Darren

Here is a video I took after getting it and playing with it for a couple of days trying to figure out the aiming method. Bill's lollipop method is working better than I had hoped. Hope you enjoy the video as much as I enjoy this new sport.

Catty: Walnut Wunderbar

Bands: Single Thera-Band Gold

Ammo: 0.375 (9.525mm) 76gr casted by myself

Target: 1.5" holiday ornament

Pouch:???






Thanks,

O.S


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Darren makes great shooters! Thanks for the review. Nice shooting !


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

He does make some great looking slingshots. Welcome to the world of catties.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

O.S.

I am overwhelmed! Thanks for your kind words. For a self-proclaimed newby, your shooting is great!

I am so glad that you were pleased wilth your purchase. Blast a few ornaments for me.

Darren


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very well done my friend..Enjoy a great sling shot..I hope to buy a work of art for Darren my self ..for my new collection

I need a wooden shooter~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

WARNING: I'm having problem with Darren's slingshot... because of top notch finishing.. I always need another one :naughty:


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

What a gorgeous slingshot! Seems to shoot very well too!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Good shooting!! Nice new shooter!!


----------



## Oregon_Shooter (Feb 5, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Darren makes great shooters! Thanks for the review. Nice shooting !


Thanks, wish I could take credit but I truly believe a large part of my accuracy is because of the catty.



parnell said:


> He does make some great looking slingshots. Welcome to the world of catties.


Thanks for the welcome. I too make things out of paracord but haven't tried the pouches yet. I see one of yours in my near future.



oldmiser said:


> Very well done my friend..Enjoy a great slingshot..I hope to buy a work of art for Darren my self ..for my new collectionI need a wooden shooter~AKA Oldmiser


If your starting a collection you can't go wrong by putting one of Darren's into it.



e~shot said:


> WARNING: I'm having problem with Darren's slingshot... because of top notch finishing.. I always need another one :naughty:


Thats what I'm afraid of, I'm just really glad he's been on a pickel fork kick lately since I don't think I could shoot one of those if my life depended on it.



JUSTJOB said:


> What a gorgeous slingshot! Seems to shoot very well too!


The catty is next to flawless in my opinion and I feel quite fortunate to own it, it's even a little sweeter knowing my sweetie gave it to me as an anniversary gift.



PorkChopSling said:


> Good shooting!! Nice new shooter!!


Thanks but I believe all credit should be given to Darren on this one.

Thank you to all that took the time to watch the video and to compliment myself and Darren's creation.

O.S


----------

